# If this isn't DIY then i don't know what is



## her_xr6t (Apr 24, 2011)

So after reading all the posts on here about enclosures and rockwalls i thought why not, ill give it a crack. 
its been work in progress for about 6 months that could of taken about 2 :?
any way i started with your simple entertainment unit that i won off ebay for 1c lol, im thinking "score Ange" not really thinking of what's ahead, i decided to build my rockwall inside my enclosure instead of inserting it when it was finished so off to bunnings i went to get my supplys. 
as you can see by the pictures i dont really need to tell the whole story and to let every one know i am no way artistic nor am i very crafty but when you put your mind to it you can get great results.
all thats left to do is the runners and glass for the front and some fake plants, i did want to make some doors to match the side door it has but i dont know any chippies to help me lol


----------



## dangles (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice, love the prison bars into the side bit


----------



## alilhayden (Apr 24, 2011)

looks nice! good job


----------



## Snakewise84 (Apr 24, 2011)

looks great what supply's did you use ?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 24, 2011)

What are you going to house in it?


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 24, 2011)

polystyrene, mortar, expander foam, charcoal ( for the brick effect), liquid nails for attaching the bits, dowel for the bars, bondi crete to seal the mortar pondtight to seal the whole thing and crazy clarks poster paint ( ya cant get more non toxic that poster paint @ 2.99 a bottle haha)



lizardloco said:


> What are you going to house in it?


----------



## smigga (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great, nice idea with the prison bars.
Do you have a cage for the heat light?
EDIT: just saw the cage on the floor


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 24, 2011)

And yes, he is insane and demon like but we love him.



smigga said:


> Looks great, nice idea with the prison bars.
> Do you have a cage for the heat light?



check out the last pictures,.. indeed a light cage as im not partial to fried snake lol, there is actually a night glow light and cage to go in his cool area. also the red light will go to my diamond and Tarzan will get a basking light


----------



## white_tiger (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good Sam.Ange, I'm building my enclosure at the moment, think I should have built my rock wall inside instead of having to insert it, cause the measurements all looked good in theory, but the cement on one side was a bit thick so I had to cut into it. Hopefully it will all work out in the end. I'll post some pis when I'm done. Anyway great job and love your snake too.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Apr 24, 2011)

cheers for that i asked some a while ago and didnt get any real details thanks


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 24, 2011)

Snakewise84 said:


> cheers for that i asked some a while ago and didnt get any real details thanks




what i have found through building this thing is,.. you can read and research until ya head hurts and your blind but at the end of the day its a go by brail sort of process, like i just went in with thinking i knew what i was doing but actually i didnt and winged it the whole way. i don't think i did to bad at all and hey if Tarzan likes it then my job is done. I think he will love it, he has been in it to try it on for size and it took me 30 mins to get him out lol,.. he wanted to eat me my hubby the cats and even wanted a go at our 50kg mastiff lol.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Apr 24, 2011)

haha yeah i have a bredli thats the same


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 24, 2011)

looks good, i like the drain at the bottom, reminds me of lord of the rings...I reckon getting the colours real is the hardest bit of all.


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi yea thanks,..we have a computer fan to put there to circle the air so it doesn't get well stagnant if ya like,.. as we all know snakes can be a little poon-tang from time to time. so there will be one fan blowing air in and another up the top sucking it out... and well computer fans are quiet (non vibrating) and they don't produce a huge breeze,. bearly feelable so to speak. the colours well thats about 7 coats of paint on them there walls and what not, that was the most hardest i still think it could of been brighter but the lights will do a good job of reflecting.
;-)


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are going to use any substrate, to go with the theme, I thought you could use grey pebbles.
(but only if you want to)it was just an idea


----------



## LizardLady (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW Sam.Ange, that's impressive work! It is amazing what we can accomplish when we just "potter"! That would certainly make an impressive talking point/piece of furniture in anyone's standards, well done! 

Oh, and if your snake doesn't like it... when can I move in?! :lol:

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks fantastic, bet you will have one happy jungle, you have a very creative mind.


----------



## wranga (Apr 25, 2011)

really nice, tho it be alittle worried about your snake squeezing throungh the vent in the centre section and escaping. maybe its not as big as it looks. cheers


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 25, 2011)

You made the comment in tour original post " I'm not very crafty or arty" , well the proof is out there now for all to see that you were WRONG. LOL you've done a fantastic job and proved yet again that we don't know what we can do until we try. I wish more people would just try something as simple as a hide, just to prove to themselves that they can do it. As you've found out, it can be time consuming so I suggest to all those that have hatches, start on their adult cage now. They grow like weeds and you don't want to rush something like this. 

Fantastic job and I bet you've inspired others to give it a go


----------



## sookie (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly i think maybe...just maybe i should go for it.your enclosuren is too cool.i love it,inspiring to say the least.and thankyou for your step by step photos.......pics are worth 1000 words.


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 25, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> If you are going to use any substrate, to go with the theme, I thought you could use grey pebbles.
> (but only if you want to)it was just an idea



and a fairly good idea at that, thanks lizardloco

Nawww thanks guys for the compliments, they really are great. ive just brought another entertainment unit to start an enclosure for my Diamond, she is still fairly small well in her mind shes massive lol , so i have plenty of time..



wranga said:


> really nice, tho it be alittle worried about your snake squeezing throungh the vent in the centre section and escaping. maybe its not as big as it looks. cheers


 
There is no way he will get out of that, it is covered by a computer fan and mesh..lol
even if it wasn't he is way to big, he wouldn't even fit out of the hole if it didn't have bars on it.. rest assured people i have covered all escape routes, ive already lost one snake about 4 weeks ago, still haven't found him yet either, i don't really want to lose another lol they are to pricey to replace lol


----------



## nico77 (May 22, 2011)

looking good , why dont you get some wood and bring it around with the measurments for the door ?

cheers nico


----------



## cactus2u (May 22, 2011)

well done !!!!! just an suggestion maybe wise to put a cage around the light fixture


----------



## woody101 (May 22, 2011)

cactus2u said:


> well done !!!!! just an suggestion maybe wise to put a cage around the light fixture



theres a cage just not installed


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

nico77 said:


> looking good , why dont you get some wood and bring it around with the measurments for the door ?
> 
> cheers nico



it has doors on it now Nic,.. but they are um abit how ya going,.. its just the crappy perspex from bunnings, if ya wanna come over and measure it for me and do me some better doors sweet lol,,.

i wanted to do hinged doors but ran out of time,..



cactus2u said:


> well done !!!!! just an suggestion maybe wise to put a cage around the light fixture


 

sleep easy my friend there are light cages in all my enclosures, i wasnt about to burn my snake..


----------



## kawasakirider (May 23, 2011)

Good job 

Off topic, but have you done anything to your XR6T like a cappa flash? So much performance for so little $ can be had out of the I6 when it's got a hair dryer on it  Post in up in the car thread.


----------



## her_xr6t (May 23, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Good job
> 
> Off topic, but have you done anything to your XR6T like a cappa flash? So much performance for so little $ can be had out of the I6 when it's got a hair dryer on it  Post in up in the car thread.


 

haha nooo ive been way to busy buliding snake enclosures to do work on my car lol


----------

